# DX Rom Port for Att/Int SGS2 Coming Soon



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Rom can be found on i777 dev section, can any mod delete this thread?

rafyvitto


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

where can i start to port this to epic touch on sprint we have miui and cm7 all working but 4g


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Download the DX GB rom from the nexus S and port it, shouldn't have any problems if you've workt on ports before.


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks alot will try


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Just need to fix video recording and it should be ready for a release.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Released on i777 development section.


----------

